# upload sur l'apple store



## benjyleboss (11 Septembre 2012)

bonjour ou bonsoir

ma question concerne entre autre l'apple store 


voila au moment de la validation de l'application j'ai cette erreur =
Application, failed codesign verification the signature wasinvalid, contain disallowed entitlements,or it was not sign whith an iphone Distribution certificate


merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

